# GSP considers retiring after Silva fight



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/news/19910/ufc...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

That is a very mis-leading title... but a good read none the less.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Seriously misleading. It's liek saying "So and so is dying!" Yeah...someday.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

paulfromtulsa said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/19910/ufc...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


Someone is an attention whore today...


----------



## capsal (Jul 12, 2009)

GSP is full of shitznit. As soon as that money runs low he will be beggining for a comeback. It is all about the money.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

> But St-Pierre said a move up in weight would likely come near the end of his career, and it won't come anytime soon.
> 
> "If I go up in weight, it's going to be hard to go down," he said. "If I put on lean muscle like I already did recently ... it's going to be hard to come back down. So it's not like I go up and I go down. I have to be very careful with what I do."
> 
> ...


Silva - next fight at 170 (pre-Maia) - when asked - a definitive yes.

GSP - this shit (basically, if Anderson Silva is still fighting at MW in two years or so like when he is 38 y.o., i'll fight him. Then i'll retire.)

This is the type of GSP shit that annoys me. GSP is beloved by most for his brilliantly boring planning, execution and takedown, 5-round decision wins. 

Silva hated for bitching around every top MW contender for almost 5 years - either by spectacular finish OR mockery against easy to beat MWs (except the only real threat to him Hendo).


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

GSP vs. Jake Shields or Nick Diaz........that will shut him up.....


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

GSP/Silva. That's my dream match.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I really think GSP is just dodging Silva. Look at how fast Mir put on weight? It doesn't take as long as GSP is making it seem like.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> GSP/Silva. That's my dream match.


Then go tell Dana White to go F himself for saying "Silva doesn't deserve GSP" after the press hyping and Rogan implying the fight was going to happen after Maia.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

endersshadow said:


> I really think GSP is just dodging Silva. Look at how fast Mir put on weight? It doesn't take as long as GSP is making it seem like.


There is a difference in putting on lean muscle mass and just bulking up. Mir bulked up and still got tossed around by a guy who weighed as much as him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

endersshadow said:


> I really think GSP is just dodging Silva. Look at how fast Mir put on weight? It doesn't take as long as GSP is making it seem like.


Mir also has a wide frame and is naturally stocky. It is much easier for people like that to bulk up. GSP isn't small, but he isn't the bulkiest person out there and it would be harder for him to bulk up than it was for Mir.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Mir also has a wide frame and is naturally stocky. It is much easier for people like that to bulk up. GSP isn't small, but he isn't the bulkiest person out there and it would be harder for him to bulk up than it was for Mir.


That's very true. Mir is an endomorph bodytype and GSP is an mesomorph, maybe even ecto-meso. Weight comes and goes much differently between the body types and also varies in ratio between +(-)adipose to +(-)LBM (lean body mass.)


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

I have a strong feeling this is GSPs response for dropping to the spot in which he belongs by the P4P ratings #2 (GSP is #3 IMO - Aldo at 145 lbs is too ridiculous).


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't wanna see GSP/Silva, that would be a boring fight, I think GSP would lose because of his size disadvantage and the striking ability and surprisingly improved take down defense of Silva. Maia has some good take downs and Silva didn't let him get a hold.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

GSP will be loseing to Shields long before he gets a chance to lose to Andy.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

endersshadow said:


> I really think GSP is just dodging Silva. Look at how fast Mir put on weight? It doesn't take as long as GSP is making it seem like.


lol and look at how much it helped Mir, he got outmuscled by Carwin in the clinch like a it was nothing. Fat or Bulk muscle ain't much good until you get time to break it in and convert it to real functional strength over years, until then it's just looks.

And another thing, Mir in all likelyhood took steriods to bulk up that fast, because 24 lbs is literally the max amount of lean muscle mass to humanly put on in 6 months time. And that's when you have perfect nutrition, regular rest and recovery time, and ZERO muscle detetioration due to overwork, the last two of which are impossible for pro MMA fighters going through training camps. Not to mention Mir's unhealthy obsession for revenge on Brock and his roid-ragey comments in that regard.

Real non-steroid/creatine lean muscle takes a looong time to gain and equally long to lose. GSP is just sayin it like it is. Most of these weight hoppers are basically changing their body fat ratio or cutting more or less water in the steam room, not gaining/losing much real muscle mass.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

The thread title is a tad exuberant dont you think?

Misleading to say the least.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

HaVoK said:


> The thread title is a tad exuberant dont you think?
> 
> Misleading to say the least.


No, it says that he would consider it. It didn't say that he would, who wouldn't? Quit while you are on top of the mountain.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LiteGladiator said:


> No, it says that he would consider it. It didn't say that he would, who wouldn't? Quit while you are on top of the mountain.


Actually, the thread title says "GSP retiring".....very misleading, the article says he would consider it...:thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hahhahahahha


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsdown:

To this thread misleading and what have you.. No wonder your rep is red :thumb02:

I dont see how waiting would help GSP reach his goal. The older he gets the more out of his prime he will be come. The longer he waits the less of a super fight it becomes in my mind.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL...GSP isn't retiring. He speculates maybe in 3-5 years in the article.

Here is the thing to keep in mind...there are always new challenges.

Right now Silva looks like the mountain top for GSP. 

3 years ago Silva was barely in the p4p conversation. 3-5 years from now who knows? 

Maybe Rory MacDonald or some other 20 y/o looks unstoppable. 

I don't think we have to worry about GSP retiring anytime soon.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe if he beats Silva in a couple years he can face off against some light heavy weights and just come into the fight at like 195 or 200 pounds. That would be a nice challenge for him.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

diablo5597 said:


> Maybe if he beats Silva in a couple years he can face off against some light heavy weights and just come into the fight at like 195 or 200 pounds. That would be a nice challenge for him.


I don't think his frame is big enough to support that much weight... he'd be a drastic size disadvantage.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Then go tell Dana White to go F himself for saying "Silva doesn't deserve GSP" after the press hyping and Rogan implying the fight was going to happen after Maia.


ummm the fight was going to happen thats why GSP was there, sitting right next to dana but silva danced it all away
.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Anything's possible. Some Lions fans are still waiting for Barry Sanders to lace 'em up again. 

But I don't think GSP will retire. His fight purse is in the 7 figure range for every fight as a champ. He'd be crazy to turn that down. 

Ultimately. I believe GSP would be willing to fight Anderson. It would be a great fight. I've said many times it's a terrible matchup for GSP, but Dana seems intent on creating one more "superfight" however illogical or ill conceived.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> ummm the fight was going to happen thats why GSP was there, sitting right next to dana but silva danced it all away
> .


At risk of sounding like a conspiracy theorist, is it possible that's why Anderson acted that way? He never did explain why and he's never really done anything like that before. Is it possible he knew if he took Maia apart in two minutes he'd be looking at a fight with GSP and he doesn't want to risk his perfect UFC record?


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I don't think his frame is big enough to support that much weight... he'd be a drastic size disadvantage.


Absolutely he would. That's why it would be such a challenge haha.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> At risk of sounding like a conspiracy theorist, is it possible that's why Anderson acted that way? He never did explain why and he's never really done anything like that before. Is it possible he knew if he took Maia apart in two minutes he'd be looking at a fight with GSP and he doesn't want to risk his perfect UFC record?


I'd hate for this to be true. I just don't see Silva as being worried about tarnishing his record. I don't think he'd see himself as anything but a heavy favorite against GSP, despite what some fans might think. The fight would probably happen at 185 and not a catchweight it seems as it's already difficult enough for Silva to get to 185 (I could be very wrong about this, of course, but all the talk seems for GSP to move up not AS to move down in weight).

To me Silva's natural fighting weight would be closer to 195-200. 205 pushes it 'a little bit', but not enough to cause him any concern obviously having detroyed both Irvin and Griffin quite handily.

In my opinion Anderson acted the way he did against Maia due to his pride. He wanted to prove to Maia that he could beat him up early, and toy with him the rest of the way. He felt very insulted by Maia's comments in the hype leading up to the fight (despite how tame those remarks now seem compared to Chael's comments). When Silva completely stopped fighting in the latter rounds (I'll say he fought a touch in round 3), he was simply proving his dominance in 'his' way. 

As fans, we would have loved to see him flourish with an impressive finish, but he was sending a different type of message in that fight, one that not many people (if any outside his camp, anyway) agreed with.



I love GSP to death, but I really wonder if he could handle a motivated Silva on the feet, while trying to get the takedown. Anyone who thinks GSP's gameplan would be to strike with Silva at length is smoking something quite tasty.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

boatoar said:


> I'd hate for this to be true. I just don't see Silva as being worried about tarnishing his record. I don't think he'd see himself as anything but a heavy favorite against GSP, despite what some fans might think. The fight would probably happen at 185 and not a catchweight it seems as it's already difficult enough for Silva to get to 185 (I could be very wrong about this, of course, but all the talk seems for GSP to move up not AS to move down in weight).
> 
> To me Silva's natural fighting weight would be closer to 195-200. 205 pushes it 'a little bit', but not enough to cause him any concern obviously having detroyed both Irvin and Griffin quite handily.
> 
> ...


I can't see GSP striking at length with anyone at this point.


----------



## MattDAcat26 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Nick Diaz???*

you think Nick Diaz has a chance against GSP? HAHHAH! not even close..... and as far as GSP winning every fight in some "boring manner" that is his fighting style.... GSP isnt some kind of outstanding striker.... he is ok on his feet and very good with the wrestling... and in fact that is the main reason why he would probably win the SILVA fight.... he would be able to neutralize Silva's striking by taking him down.... and I also think he is good enough on top not to be submitted by Silva's jitz.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> I can't see GSP striking at length with anyone at this point.


Did you finally give up hope of seeing the GSP of old Swp?  I miss him too....



MattDAcat26 said:


> you think Nick Diaz has a chance against GSP? HAHHAH! not even close..... and as far as GSP winning every fight in some "boring manner" that is his fighting style.... GSP isnt some kind of outstanding striker.... he is ok on his feet and very good with the wrestling... and in fact that is the main reason why he would probably win the SILVA fight.... he would be able to neutralize Silva's striking by taking him down.... and I also think he is good enough on top not to be submitted by Silva's jitz.


Diaz is not a joke man, Cesar Gracie black belt with very good boxing, so GSP isn't exactly safe anywhere. I don't think it would be such a walk in the park. 

Welcome to the forum btw.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

MrObjective said:


> Silva - next fight at 170 (pre-Maia) - when asked - a definitive yes.
> 
> GSP - this shit (basically, if Anderson Silva is still fighting at MW in two years or so like when he is 38 y.o., i'll fight him. Then i'll retire.)
> 
> ...


Nicely put. GSP is a human blanket while Silva make #1 contenders look like amateurs. 




Life B Ez said:


> At risk of sounding like a conspiracy theorist, is it possible that's why Anderson acted that way? He never did explain why and he's never really done anything like that before. Is it possible he knew if he took Maia apart in two minutes he'd be looking at a fight with GSP and he doesn't want to risk his perfect UFC record?


GTFO :sarcastic12:

Silva was offended by these BJJ contenders that want to become champions by laying on their back hoping that Silva is dumb enough to play to their advantage. 

Why does the champion have to make the fight interesting when he is the one at the top of the pyramid. The challengers are supposed to come hungry for the championship and take it.

At this point Silva is above and beyond caring about a perfect record. He wants *legendary status* and he has said that he is willing to fight whoever is considered the best to achieve his goal.


----------



## rogue-status (Oct 1, 2009)

Can i just ask on the old subject of *Silva vs GSP* how can everyone be sure that Silva would easily win . How do we know he can stop Gsp taking him down every round?? No other fighter can stop his takedowns so how can Silva?


----------



## MattDAcat26 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Who Said This?*



rogue-status said:


> Can i just ask on the old subject of *Silva vs GSP* how can everyone be sure that Silva would easily win . How do we know he can stop Gsp taking him down every round?? No other fighter can stop his takedowns so how can Silva?


Who claimed this would be an easy fight for Silva??? This would be the fight of the decade.... this is to find out who is the best pound for pound fighter..... its one of those fights where you can see it going either way. I believe GSP can take Silva down at will, however will he get knocked out before he achieves that takedown? that is the question... and with Silva there is always a good chance of submission from the ground. These are 2 very well rounded fighters. The only issue I have with this fight (if its @ 185) is that silva is used to fighting at that weight and from what I know it would be GSP's first in that class. That gives a significant (home court) advantage to Silva. 

Whoever welcomed me to the forum - I appreciate it:thumb02:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Dana White has just stated on MMA Live that if this fight does happen at all, it will be a long wait.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

GSP needs to beat Kos, then go up to 185 and fight Silva for p4p bragging rights within the next 12 months, the longer its put off the less valid the result will become.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It all depends on how good Chael Sonnen does against Silva! If Sonnen is able to win the first 2, 3 Rounds and put on a great dominant GnP performance, then Dana will probably make that fight happen in the end of 2011. 

But if Sonnen fails at taking Silva down.. and loses badly in the first or second round, then Dana won't take the risk to let his Golden Boy lose.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Should they win their fights, I see Silva taking on Sonnen, Belfort and if he gets past Maia, Belcher before facing GSP.

Then I see GSP taking on Koscheck, winner of Fitch/Alves and Shields. I don't think we'll see this fight anytime soon.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I think it will be like this..

After Silva had a tough fight with Sonnen, he will fight Vitor next and then maybe Okami/Nate or even Belcher.

GSP fight Kos in December, then he is going to fight the winner of Shields/Kampmann vs. Fitch/Alves somewhere in Juli August.

The Superfight can then happen at the Superbowl weekend!


----------

